# Type Bear Gyrlls



## Komplex (Jan 14, 2011)

Tv presenter, Bear Gyrlls presents the show man vs. wild, where he ventures into inhospitable enviroments, and tries to survive in it. he has used snake skin to contain his urine, and drink it. Also I just saw him pick up a seasnake, and bite it's head off, and explains that there's rotting fish in the body so it's important to get that out, before eating it raw. xD


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

He seems like an ESTP to me
Why?
ok first point
He's extroverted because he is able to present himself in front of a camera and talk for long periods of time about survival tips and do it fluently without being nervous or uncomfortable about it
on the S part, he uses his senses to get around nature and take from it details, minute details that most Ns wouldn't be able to pick up, but since he's an S he's able to see methods of survival in the bark of a tree, and also whether a snake is poisonous or not.
He's a T because he looks at things rationally, he wouldn't empathize with an animal but rather he would kill it to survive. He takes things rationally and he doesn't sympathize with animals but he just firmly ends their life for his survival. He shows as little emotion as possible and is not reluctant to eat a spider too.
P because it's pretty active and spontaneous to be going around surviving, if he was a J he'd work in an office and have fun doing routine tasks, but he has fun being spontaneous and unpredictable with his actions. He's a rather fickle individual, that is very characteristic of a P


----------



## Komplex (Jan 14, 2011)

I figured just as much. I was wondering if there'd be any other suggestions other then ESTP. I take it though that he's an extreme example though.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of his show.

I always thought he was ISTP, with a developed skill for being in front of the camera?

He seems to take a slight moment to think before he scales down the cliff. He's very skilled with creating make-shift tools, traps, or rafts on the fly. And even though he eats bugs on camera, it seems to be more because the crew presents him with such situations, and he just goes with it, rather than it being his idea for show. He just reminds me more of the ISTPs that I know, but I could be wrong.

The ESTPs that I know would be more likely to come up with the idea of eating gross things for the camera, to put on an entertaining performance. And I know my ESTP dad would probably just jump right off the cliff without pause, and wait to do the thinking when a problem arised later.


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, he's an ESTP.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Lokkye said:


> He seems like an ESTP to me
> Why?
> ok first point
> He's extroverted because he is able to present himself in front of a camera and talk for long periods of time about survival tips and do it fluently without being nervous or uncomfortable about it


Interesting point, and it could be true. I do know my ISTP brother has developed skill for giving public presentations. Although he would rather not, it comes with the territory of his job, so he has adapted. He's actually quite good at it, and when I've watched him, he appears very comfortable in front of his audience.

Of course, it might have something to do with all of the ESTP men that I know being American, while Bear is British. The ESTP men in my life are quite loud, and to me, Bear seems soft-spoken in comparison. That might be why I have a hard time picturing him as an ESTP, when perhaps he is.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

ESTP because he is more of an entertainer than someone who can actually get you out of somewhere alive _for real_. Well, maybe he can get you out alive (I am not doubting this, particularly!), but I see him as pulling off a bunch of crazy things in front of the camera for entertainment purposes more than whether he's actually surviving in harsh conditions, whatsoever. This may not point to the fact that he's ESTP, but I'm just imagining him survive in actual conditions and wondering how he'd react/respond (he seems like a keen survivor, mind you). He seems pretty relaxed with talking/communicating to the audience, and doesn't appear too reluctant at all when eating gross stuff. Bear in mind that he is a British SAS, thus trained in a particular field that requires him to climb out of his comfort zone and not always act immediately without thinking a bit more about a situation in front of him than he normally would put a certain amount of thought into. He gives me an overall impression of an ESTP. I've even thought he was an INTP at one point (based on a whim, a vibe that I picked up.)


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

ISTP, close to ESTP? I don't know but he is awesome, like a real live Macgyver.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

anon said:


> ESTP because he is more of an entertainer than someone who can actually get you out of somewhere alive _for real_. Well, maybe he can get you out alive (I am not doubting this, particularly!), but I see him as pulling off a bunch of crazy things in front of the camera for entertainment purposes more than whether he's actually surviving in harsh conditions, whatsoever. This may not point to the fact that he's ESTP, but I'm just imagining him survive in actual conditions and wondering how he'd react/respond (he seems like a keen survivor, mind you). He seems pretty relaxed with talking/communicating to the audience, and doesn't appear too reluctant at all when eating gross stuff. Bear in mind that he is a British SAS, thus trained in a particular field that requires him to climb out of his comfort zone and not always act immediately without thinking a bit more about a situation in front of him than he normally would put a certain amount of thought into. He gives me an overall impression of an ESTP. I've even thought he was an INTP at one point (based on a whim, a vibe that I picked up.)


Good point. He's mainly an entertainer but cast because he specializes in 'scenario survival'. Typical personalities that gravitate to these lonely, taxing conditions are more introverted than Bear. I would say that Jeremy Wade from River Monsters is a better example of that type. As others have said, Bear does resemble an ESTP - he's not very camera shy at all, either


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

anon said:


> Bear in mind that he is a British SAS, thus trained in a particular field that requires him to climb out of his comfort zone and not always act immediately without thinking a bit more about a situation in front of him than he normally would put a certain amount of thought into.


This is true, he's been trained to pause and assess the situation before taking action. I suppose he is ESTP.

I just seem to be surrounded by particularly loud ESTP men, I guess.:crazy:

Like Kiwigrl said, whatever his type, I think he's a pretty darn cool guy!


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, he strikes me as opportunistic, and welcoming chances. He's characterized with a great deal of exertion, with 'thinking' being the back-up to the sensation of action, and he is keenly aware of his environment. This points to ESTP. An ISTP on the other hand is more focused on fixing the situation at hand -- and they tend to be more subtle. Bear Grylls is rather upfront. An ISTP's assessment of the situation (from as many angles as possible) usually aspires action. Since Born Survivor is not set in real conditions (at least most of the time), it's difficult to tell how Bear would react in conditions otherwise, but he seems pretty upfront/ESTP-ish.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

letsride said:


> This is true, he's been trained to pause and assess the situation before taking action. I suppose he is ESTP.
> 
> I just seem to be surrounded by particularly loud ESTP men, I guess.:crazy:
> 
> Like Kiwigrl said, whatever his type, I think he's a pretty darn cool guy!


Oh, he's definitely cool! =D 
I understand the "loud ESTP men thing". Most ESTPs that I've at least noticed are as you described; perhaps the ones I don't readily notice are calmer and all of that jazz :crazy:


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2010)

He seems pretty ISTP to me


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

:crazy:


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

He seems istp


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

XSTP for sure.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTP... have you even thought of STJ?


----------

